# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοόλ - υποτροπή?

## enamelos

Καλησπέρα,
Είμαι νέο μέλος και θα εκτιμήσω την άποψή σας. 
Δεν μου αρέσουν οι ταμπέλες, αλλά λογικά είμαι αλκοολικός, δεδομένου ότι τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια έπινα τουλάχιστον 4-6 κουτάκια μπύρας 500ml αμέσως μόλις επέστρεφα από τη δουλειά για να "ηρεμήσω και να ξεχαστώ". Δλδ λίγο πολύ 100gr αλκοόλ στο αίμα μου ημερησίως. Συχνά, δε, συνοδευόμενα από ηρεμηστικά. 
Όταν ανακάλυψα ότι η βιοχημική μου κατάσταση (γGT, τριγλυκερίδια...) ήταν άθλια, κατάφερα με τρομερή προσπάθεια να απέχω από το ποτό. 
Από τις αρχές του έτους, μέχρι προχθές, δεν ήπια σταγόνα. Υπέφερα αλλά τα κατάφερα! 3 μήνες χωρίς σταγόνα. Οι εξετάσεις βγήκαν φυσιολογικές, μετά από πολύ καιρο.
Προχθές και εχθές, λόγω στρεσ και στενάχωρων γεγονότων, ήπια αρκετά. Υπέκυψα, κύλησα...όπως θέλουμε ας το πούμε. 
Δε θέλω με τίποτε να ξαναπεράσω όλα τα στερητικά που πέρασα όταν έκοψα το ποτό, αλλά ταυτόχρονα θέλω να ξεχάσω τελείως το γεγονός ότι υπέκυψα αυτές τις δύο μέρες, και να συνεχίσω να ζω χωρίς το αλκοόλ στη ζωή μου.
Είναι μήπως αργά? Αυτές οι δύο μέρες που το "έριξα έξω" μήπως έχω κυλήσει και ξανά από την αρχή η προσπάθεια? 
Ή, από την εμπειρία σας, μήπως τώρα θα είναι πιό εύκολο να αρνηθώ να πιώ, μιάς και μιλάμε μόνο για δύο μέρες κατάχρησης?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Πες οτι καποιος σου εβαλε τρικλοποδια στον δρομο σου.. Επεσες , σηκωθηκες και συνεχιζεις την πορεια σου. Οχι λοιπον δεν πηγε χαμενη η προσπαθεια σου , χαμενη θα παει μονο αν πεις ας πιω αλλη μια μωρε δεν τρεχει τιποτα.. Εκει σιγουρα θα ξανακυλησεις. Μην δωσεις πολυ αξια στην "τρικλοποδια" αλλα απο την αλλη μην την υποτιμησεις κιολας γιατι υπαρχει κινδυνος.
Καλη δυναμη στην προσπαθεια σου.

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλε μου εγω πιστευω οτι εισαι ηδη σε πολυ καλη πορεια με την προσπαθεια σου μην σταματας κ μην σε επηρεασει αυτο που εκανες για να κυλησεις παλι,Αλλωστε παντα στην ζωη δεν ειναι ολα ροδινα κ καθε μας προσπαθεια σχεδον εχει σκαμπανεβασματα,Ειναι παγιδα να νομιζεις οτι κυλησες παλι για τα καλα,Μην επηρεαζεσαι φροντισε ομως να απαλαγεις απο ολα τα ποτα απο το σπιτι σου κ να πεις κ στους δικους σου ανθρωπους μην σου προτεινουν να πινετε μαζι πρεπει κ οι τριγυρω σου να ειναι προθυμοι να σε βοηθησουν μην προσφεροντας σου ποτο

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa

Σαν πρώην αλκοολική, έχω να σου πω με σιγουριά ότι μια, δυο και τρεις φορές που θα πιεις, λίγο, πολύ, μπύρα, ουίσκι, δεν θα πεθάνεις, δε θα ξαναεθιστείς, δε θα ξεκινήσεις πάλι από το 0. Το δύσκολο σ'αυτή την περίπτωση δεν είναι να βάλεις φρένο. Το δύσκολο είναι να ξυπνήσεις το επόμενο πρωί και να συνεχίσεις σαν να μην έγινε τίποτα. Ο βασικός λόγος που αποτυγχάνουν προσπάθειες αποτοξίνωσης, δίαιτας κλπ, είναι ότι με το παραμικρό στραβοπάτημα απογοητευόμαστε, χάνεται η αυτοπεποίθησή μας και πιστεύουμε ότι για να ''κυλήσαμε'' μία, θα κυλήσουμε κ άλλες φορές. Δεν είναι έτσι όμως. Δεν πρέπει να το σκέφτεσαι έτσι. Μέχρι τα 100 σου θα πας σε πολλούς γάμους, θα πιείς κρασιά και σαμπάνιες, ένα βράδυ θα πιείς με φίλους κατιτίς παραπάνω. Δε χάλασε ο κόσμος. Όπως κάνει ο καθένας, έτσι μπορείς να κάνεις κ εσύ! Το θέμα είναι να ξέρεις κάθε φορά αν, γιατί και πόσο έχεις ανάγκη να πιεις, αν μπορείς τη δεδομένη στιγμή να αντικαταστήσεις το ποτό με κάτι άλλο (ύπνο, βόλτα, γυμναστική, μουσική, οτιδήποτε) και οπωσδήποτε να ξέρεις ότι η επόμενη μέρα είναι μια καινούρια μέρα και τίποτα δε χάθηκε! keep walking !!!

----------


## enamelos

Κατ'αρχήν ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σας. Είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικές!
Κρατάω το κοινό σημείο που μου τονίσατε ότι το να φύγεις για λίγο από το δρόμο σου είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει, καλώς ή κακώς. Το ζήτημα είναι 

1. Να το καταλάβεις και να το παραδεχθείς
2. Να μην απογοητευτείς, μη δραματοποιείς την κατάσταση και οδηγηθείς στην αυτοτιμωρία για το "αμάρτημά" σου. Το ότι ενέδωσες στο ποτό μία δύο μέρες δε σημαίνει ότι ξανακύλησες. 
3. Να ξυπνήσεις το επόμενο πρωί και να συνεχίσεις σαν να μην έγινε τίποτε
4. Δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να βάλεις φρένο. Αφού τα έχεις καταφέρει ξανά με επιτυχία, έχεις την απαραίτητη αυτογνωσία και γνωρίζεις τα "κόλπα" για να συνεχίσεις με απόλυτη επιτυχία. 

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξη!

----------


## enamelos

> Σαν πρώην αλκοολική, έχω να σου πω με σιγουριά ότι μια, δυο και τρεις φορές που θα πιεις, λίγο, πολύ, μπύρα, ουίσκι, δεν θα πεθάνεις, δε θα ξαναεθιστείς, δε θα ξεκινήσεις πάλι από το 0. Το δύσκολο σ'αυτή την περίπτωση δεν είναι να βάλεις φρένο. Το δύσκολο είναι να ξυπνήσεις το επόμενο πρωί και να συνεχίσεις σαν να μην έγινε τίποτα. Ο βασικός λόγος που αποτυγχάνουν προσπάθειες αποτοξίνωσης, δίαιτας κλπ, είναι ότι με το παραμικρό στραβοπάτημα απογοητευόμαστε, χάνεται η αυτοπεποίθησή μας και πιστεύουμε ότι για να ''κυλήσαμε'' μία, θα κυλήσουμε κ άλλες φορές. Δεν είναι έτσι όμως.


Εξαιρετικά βοηθητική και τόσο ωραία διατυπωμένη η τοποθέτησή σου!

----------


## Macgyver

Συμφωνω με kokkinoskoyfitsa , δεν χαλασε ο κοσμος για μια υποτροπη . Κι εγω ειμαι πρωην αλκοολικος , επινα επι 5-6 χρονια κρασι/ μπυρες , ποτε σκληρα ποτα , αλλα σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες , βεβαια ο αλκοολικος που αρχιζει το ποτο απο μικρος , δεν ξερω την ηλικια σου , ειναι πιο επιρρεπης να κολληση , απο καποιον , πχ εμενα που το αρχισα μετα τα 40 . Παντως προσεχε το , ειναι πολυ υπουλο το ποτο . Δεν ειναι ασυνηθες σε καποια δυσκολη περιοδο της ζωης σου , να ξανακυλλησης . Θαχεις παντα τον φοβο του αλκοολ , καλυτερα ετσι , 5 χρονια δεν ειναι λιγα , αλλα ξαναλεω , 1, 2 , 3 , υποτροπες δεν πρεπει να καμψουν το ηθικο σου . Εχε το νου σου ομως , ΠΑΝΤΑ . Αγγελος .

----------


## enamelos

Άγγελε ευχαριστώ πολύ, 
Για την ακρίβεια είναι 7 τα χρόνια τώρα που τα μέτρησα...Στα 27 μου άρχισα το καθημερινό ποτό. Οπότε σίγουρα, οπως λες, θα έχω πάντα το φόβο του αλκοόλ. Σημασία έχει αυτό που λες. Να έχω πάντα το νου μου, και η υποτροπή να μην εκληφθεί από μένα ως ήττα (και δικαιολογία να ξαναρχίσω...). 
Απλώς απογοητεύτηκα με τον εαυτό μου γιατί "εσπασα" τη θεαματική πρόοδο που άρχισα αρχές του χρόνου. Έχει και λίγο συμβολική αξία, καταλαβαίνεις. Αλλά κρατάω ότι "δεν θα πρέπει να καμφθεί το ηθικό μου". 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Macgyver

Παρακαλω ........

----------


## enamelos

Και να που εχθές πάλι ήπια μόνος...
Πάμε πάλι από την αρχή!!!
η "δικαιολογία" μου ήταν αυτή τη φορά ότι "ήρθαν οι διακοπές του Πάσχα" . 
Και η ερώτησή μου είναι - υπάρχει κάποιο κόλπο για να καταφέρω να μείνω στην πλήρη αποχή? 
Να κρατάω ημερολόγιο σε excel? Να επιβραβεύω κάπως τον εαυτό μου?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

"Οχι λοιπον δεν πηγε χαμενη η προσπαθεια σου , χαμενη θα παει μονο αν πεις ας πιω αλλη μια μωρε δεν τρεχει τιποτα.. Εκει σιγουρα θα ξανακυλησεις.."

Κατι σου ελεγε το μνημονιο παραπανω αλλα το αγνοησες :) 

Ωραια αυτα τα "θα πιεις και ενα κρασακι με την παρεα" , "θα πας σε 5 γαμους και χαρες" αλλα αυτα οταν καθαρισεις ψυχικως απο την εξαρτηση.. Τοτε ναι..

Για την ωρα συνεχιζεις την προσπαθεια και μηδενιζεις τις δικαιολογιες . Καλη Ανασταση.. Κυριολεκτικα.

----------


## Macgyver

Παντα θα βρισκεις μια δικαιολογια , κρινοντας εξ ιδιων , αλλα γι αυτο σου ειπα 1,2,3, υποτρπες δεν πειραζει , εγω ειχα 30-35 υποτροπες μεχρι να το κοψω , κραταγα και ημερολογιο , για να βλεπω τα 'κατορθωματα ' μου και κοκκινιζα τις μερες υποτροπης . 
Μην καμπτεσαι , αλλα να επαγρυπνης , ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι αυτο που κανεις . Δεν θα δουλεψει να επιβραβευης τον εαυτο σου , εγω ειχα γεμισει σημειωματα ολο το δωματιο μου . Το ποσο το θελεις μετραει , και οταν σουρχεται να πιεις , να σκεφτεσαι ις βραχυπροθεσμες και μακροπροθεσμες συνεπειες . 
Δεν μπορει κανεις να σε βοηθησει , εισαι μονος εναντιον αλκοολ , ενος υπουλου αντιπαλου . 
Επιμονη , επιμονη , επιμονη ................


Γι αυτο σουγραψα , παντα ναχεις το νου σου , ακομη και μετα απο χρονια . Δυστυχως το ξερω το αντικειμενο . Αγγελος .



ΥΓ .αν φτασεις να μην φοβασαι το αλκοολ , οπως εγω , πα να πει οτι τοχεις ξεπερασει . Αμα σουρθη λογω Πασχα να πιεις μια φορα , δεν χαλασε κι κοσμος , αρκει να εμπιστευεσαι τον εαυτο σου . Κι εγω αμα μουρθη , πινω ενα μπουκαλι κρασι , αλλα μεχρι εκει . Δεν μεθαω πλεον . Δεν πινω ομως επειδη κανω διαιτα . 
Καταλαβαινω οτι αυτες τις μερες νιωθεις ' καπως ' .

----------


## enamelos

> "Οχι λοιπον δεν πηγε χαμενη η προσπαθεια σου , χαμενη θα παει μονο αν πεις ας πιω αλλη μια μωρε δεν τρεχει τιποτα.. Εκει σιγουρα θα ξανακυλησεις.."
> 
> Κατι σου ελεγε το μνημονιο παραπανω αλλα το αγνοησες :) 
> 
> .................Καλη Ανασταση.. Κυριολεκτικα.


Αγαπητέ mninonio, δε σε αγνόησα, ή μάλλον σε αγνόησα :-) Σημασία έχει ότι τα κατάφερα και συνεχίζω κανονικά τη προσπάθειά μου. 
Για ποτό σε γάμους και χαρές....δεν νομίζω κάν να μπορεσω να το κάνω αυτό ποτέ, γιατί κάθε φορά που πίνω θέλω κι άλλο...
Θέλει πολλή δύναμη το άτιμο...
Καλή Ανάσταση και σε σένα!

----------


## enamelos

> Δεν θα δουλεψει να επιβραβευης τον εαυτο σου , εγω ειχα γεμισει σημειωματα ολο το δωματιο μου . Το ποσο το θελεις μετραει , και οταν σουρχεται να πιεις , να σκεφτεσαι ις βραχυπροθεσμες και μακροπροθεσμες συνεπειες .


Αγαπητέ Άγγλε, 
Πόσο σωστά τα λες. 
Κι εγώ παρατηρώ ότι η αυτοεπιβράβευση δεν οδηγεί κάπου. Εϊναι θέμα απόφασης και πράξης. Τίποτε ενδιάμεσο. Όυτε ημερολόγια, ούτε δωράκια στον εαυτό μας. 
Και ναι, όταν μου έρχεται να πιω, θα πρέπει να δείξω πολλή δύναμη, και να σκεφτώ της συνέπειες. Κυρίως τις βραχυπρόθεσμες θα έλεγα, ότι δλδ θα νιώσω ηττημένος, down, ράκος, αδύναμος. 
Ότι δε θα μπορέσω να χαρώ πραγματικά τη μέρα μου. 
Αντιλαμβάνομαι όλο και περισσότερο ότι οι καθημερινές χαρές, από τα πουλάκια που κελαηδάνε μέχρι μία οικογενειακή συνεύρεση, είναι πολύ πιό αληθινές και ωραίες όταν είμαι καθαρός. 
Ακούω, μυρίζω, σκέφτομαι καθαρά. 
Ευχαριστώ που με καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτές τις μέρες νιώθω "κάπως"......ναι αυτές οι μέρες όπως και οι εορτές των Χριστουγέννων, όπως και οι άνοιξη, όπως και το καλοκαίρι, νιώθω πιό ευάλωτος, μόνος απέναντι στο αλκοόλ. Μόνος γενικά. 
Αλλά το αλκοόλ, δε γεμίζει κανενός τη μοναξιά! Την κάνει χειρότερη! 
Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Constantly curious

ΑΛΚΟΟΛ... εχετε μπει σε διαδικασια να αναρωτηθειτε γιατι το χρειαζομαστε ? Ρητορικη η ερωητηση μου -φυσικα και οσοι ειμαστε εδω αναρωτιομαστε και μαλιστα πολυ-Προσπαθω τοσο πολυ να το πεταξω απο πανω μου... ! Ναι ειναι ενδειξη μη καλης σχεσης με τον εαυτο, ναι γινεται συνηθεια και σωματικα αλλα κυριως ψυχολογικα. Ναι... υπαρχει παντου σε χαρες λυπες απραξιες κτλ. Πολλες φορες αναρωτιεμαι ποσο υπουλα ξεκινας απο το -ενα καλε οχι παραπανω και μετα πισω στο 0. Δεν βοηθαει το να αυτομαστιγωνεσαι μετα απο μεθυσι. Απο την αλλη ομως το να το κοψεις μαχαιρι για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα νομιζω ειναι ο δυσκολοτερος στοχος.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΑΛΚΟΟΛ... εχετε μπει σε διαδικασια να αναρωτηθειτε γιατι το χρειαζομαστε ? Ρητορικη η ερωητηση μου -φυσικα και οσοι ειμαστε εδω αναρωτιομαστε και μαλιστα πολυ-Προσπαθω τοσο πολυ να το πεταξω απο πανω μου... ! Ναι ειναι ενδειξη μη καλης σχεσης με τον εαυτο, ναι γινεται συνηθεια και σωματικα αλλα κυριως ψυχολογικα. Ναι... υπαρχει παντου σε χαρες λυπες απραξιες κτλ. Πολλες φορες αναρωτιεμαι ποσο υπουλα ξεκινας απο το -ενα καλε οχι παραπανω και μετα πισω στο 0. Δεν βοηθαει το να αυτομαστιγωνεσαι μετα απο μεθυσι. Απο την αλλη ομως το να το κοψεις μαχαιρι για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα νομιζω ειναι ο δυσκολοτερος στοχος.


ναι δυστυχως οταν γινετε εξαρτηση πρεπει να κοβεται μαχαιρι... δεν υπάρχει αλλη επιλογη..

----------


## elis

ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΠΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΠΑΦΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΟΙ

----------


## enamelos

Πραγματικά δε ξέρω να σου απαντήσω γιατί μετά από μία αποχή 3 μηνών ξαναέπεσα τώρα που αρχίζει η νέα σεζόν. Είχα ορκιστεί σήμερα ότι όταν θα τελείωνα τη δουλειά δεν θα περνούσα από την κάβα να αγοράσω μπύρες. Αλλά το έκανα. Γιατί λοιπόν? Γιατί είχα ανάγκη να χαλαρώσω μετά από μία δύσκολη μέρα στη δουλειά. Και επέλεξα να χαλαρώσω όχι με το να πάω στο γυμναστήριο, ούτε με το να διαβάσω ένα βιβλίο ούτε με το να πάω μία ωραία βόλτα. Έτσι κατέληξα να πάρω αρκετές μπύρες και να "ηρεμήσω" μόνος στο σπίτι. 
Αυτοκαταστροφηκότητα? Αναμβίβολα ναι. Γιατί βαθιά μέσα μου ήξερα ότι το να πιω θα με παρέλυε θα μου έδινε μία προσωρινή ηρεμία. 
Από την εμπειρία μου που είχα κόψει το αλκοόλ μετά από 5 χρόνια για 3 μήνες, θεωρώ ότι είναι περισσότερο ψυχολογικό (και θα έλεγα ψυχαναγκαστικό) παρά οργανικό. Τα είχα καταφέρει περίφημα και πέταγα!! Έτσι λοιπόν, με την έναρξη του νέου μήνα αύριο, αποφάσισα να κάνω τη νέα αρχή. Δε θέλω να βρωμάω οινόπνευμα, θέλω να είμαι αξιοπρεπής, δε θέλω να φεύγουν οι ελεύθερές μου ώρες και να είμαι λιώμα. Προτιμώ να γυμναστώ, να πάω μία βόλτα έστω. 
Και ναι, συμφωνώ με τον προηγούμενο χρήστη ότι μόνο μαχαίρι κόβεται. Αναμφισβήτητα. Γιατί για εμένα η μία δόση αλκοόλ γίνεται 2 και μετά 3 και μετά 10. Δεν υπάρχει "λίγο". Δεν υπάρχει "θα πιώ δυο μπύρες για να φύγει η ένταση της ημέρας". Είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι δε λειτουργεί αυτό. Και ναι, πιστεύω ότι είναι 80% ψυχολογικό και 20% οργανικό. 
Εύχομαι σε όποιον από την ομάδα έχει βάλει στόχο σαν κι εμένα να αρχίσει μία νέα σεζόν, ένα νέο φθινόπωρο, χωρίς αυτό το δηλητήριο που λέγεται αλκοόλ καλή επιτυχία. Είναι ύπουλο το άτιμο, αλλά θα τα καταφέρουμε. Είναι τόσο απλό όσο ακούγεται, θεωρώ. Όλοι μας το έχουμε κόψει για ένα διάστημα και νιώσαμε ανάταση και χαρά και περηφάνεια. Ας το ξαναπροσπαθήσουμε λοιπόν. Όχι μεθαύριο, ούτε την επόμενη εβδομάδα, ούτε αρχές του επόμενου μήνα, ούτε ένα μήνα πριν το επόμενο check-up μας. Αλλά σήμερα!!. Ας είμαστε οι πραγματικοί μας εαυτοί, ας είμαστε πεσμένοι ψυχολογικά τις πρώτες εβδομάδες...δε πειράζει, αξίζει τον κόπο. Οι γείτονες, οι φίλοι, οι δικοί μας ας μας αγαπάνε γι' αυτό που πραγματικά είμαστε. Χωρίς την επήρρεια αυτού του δηλητηριού. Γιατί για δηλητήριο πρόκειται....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Πραγματικά δε ξέρω να σου απαντήσω γιατί μετά από μία αποχή 3 μηνών ξαναέπεσα τώρα που αρχίζει η νέα σεζόν. Είχα ορκιστεί σήμερα ότι όταν θα τελείωνα τη δουλειά δεν θα περνούσα από την κάβα να αγοράσω μπύρες. Αλλά το έκανα. Γιατί λοιπόν? Γιατί είχα ανάγκη να χαλαρώσω μετά από μία δύσκολη μέρα στη δουλειά. Και επέλεξα να χαλαρώσω όχι με το να πάω στο γυμναστήριο, ούτε με το να διαβάσω ένα βιβλίο ούτε με το να πάω μία ωραία βόλτα. Έτσι κατέληξα να πάρω αρκετές μπύρες και να "ηρεμήσω" μόνος στο σπίτι. 
> Αυτοκαταστροφηκότητα? Αναμβίβολα ναι. Γιατί βαθιά μέσα μου ήξερα ότι το να πιω θα με παρέλυε θα μου έδινε μία προσωρινή ηρεμία. 
> Από την εμπειρία μου που είχα κόψει το αλκοόλ μετά από 5 χρόνια για 3 μήνες, θεωρώ ότι είναι περισσότερο ψυχολογικό (και θα έλεγα ψυχαναγκαστικό) παρά οργανικό. Τα είχα καταφέρει περίφημα και πέταγα!! Έτσι λοιπόν, με την έναρξη του νέου μήνα αύριο, αποφάσισα να κάνω τη νέα αρχή. Δε θέλω να βρωμάω οινόπνευμα, θέλω να είμαι αξιοπρεπής, δε θέλω να φεύγουν οι ελεύθερές μου ώρες και να είμαι λιώμα. Προτιμώ να γυμναστώ, να πάω μία βόλτα έστω. 
> Και ναι, συμφωνώ με τον προηγούμενο χρήστη ότι μόνο μαχαίρι κόβεται. Αναμφισβήτητα. Γιατί για εμένα η μία δόση αλκοόλ γίνεται 2 και μετά 3 και μετά 10. Δεν υπάρχει "λίγο". Δεν υπάρχει "θα πιώ δυο μπύρες για να φύγει η ένταση της ημέρας". Είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι δε λειτουργεί αυτό. Και ναι, πιστεύω ότι είναι 80% ψυχολογικό και 20% οργανικό. 
> Εύχομαι σε όποιον από την ομάδα έχει βάλει στόχο σαν κι εμένα να αρχίσει μία νέα σεζόν, ένα νέο φθινόπωρο, χωρίς αυτό το δηλητήριο που λέγεται αλκοόλ καλή επιτυχία. Είναι ύπουλο το άτιμο, αλλά θα τα καταφέρουμε. Είναι τόσο απλό όσο ακούγεται, θεωρώ. Όλοι μας το έχουμε κόψει για ένα διάστημα και νιώσαμε ανάταση και χαρά και περηφάνεια. Ας το ξαναπροσπαθήσουμε λοιπόν. Όχι μεθαύριο, ούτε την επόμενη εβδομάδα, ούτε αρχές του επόμενου μήνα, ούτε ένα μήνα πριν το επόμενο check-up μας. Αλλά σήμερα!!. Ας είμαστε οι πραγματικοί μας εαυτοί, ας είμαστε πεσμένοι ψυχολογικά τις πρώτες εβδομάδες...δε πειράζει, αξίζει τον κόπο. Οι γείτονες, οι φίλοι, οι δικοί μας ας μας αγαπάνε γι' αυτό που πραγματικά είμαστε. Χωρίς την επήρρεια αυτού του δηλητηριού. Γιατί για δηλητήριο πρόκειται....


καλησπέρα enamelos και συγνωμη που αργησα να απαντησω, εγω οπως λέει ο "φίλος" απο πάνω προσπαθω να απεξαρτοποιηθω απο τον μπάφο, πριν απο αυτο ήμουν δινη πότης. η βότκα και το τζιν ήταν πάντα οι επιλογες μου. καθαριζα ενα μπουκαλι σε 2 μερες. ευτυχως εγινα φτωχη και το γυρισα στο τσιπουρο και το ρακομελλο. με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω πια να το αγγιξω γιατι μου κανει καουρες και υποφερω ακομα και με μια γουλια. δοκιμασα την μπύρα με μια φιλη αναλογης φασης με την δική σου ...μεχρι που μια μερα συνειδητοποιησα ποσο πολυ βρωμαει η φιλη μου, ειχε ποτισει στο δερμα της ...δεν ξερω αν ειναι λογικο αυτο που σου λέω... αλλα ετσι το ενιωσα. ετσι κατευθυνθηκα στον μπάφο. 
ειχα ενα υπέροχο πνευμα που κατεστρεψα και τωρα ειμαι ερηπιο, οτι απέμεινε σε ανακατασκευη. εχω να πιω τσιγαρο σχεδον 2 μηνες, μου λειπει σαν καψουρα οπως εχω ξαναπει σε αλλο ποστ. και προσπαθω ακομα προσπαθω..ευτυχως παιρνω και χαπια οποτε μπορω να κοιμηθω και να πάω στην δουλεια...χωρις χημεια ειμαι εντελως παραλυτη.
αν θες να το κοψεις καντο σωστα,ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ!!!!...πήγαινε στους ΑΑ του δημου σου που ειναι δωρεαν..(συνηθως ειναι) ψαξε το σωστα ...πληροφορίσου και οργανωσου πριν να ναι αργα και για σενα...καλη δυναμη

----------


## enamelos

Αγαπητή Rea,
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύ βοηθητική απάντησή σου. Αν και όλα όσα μου έγραψες είναι πολύτιμα, θα κρατήσω αυτό που έγραψες με κεφαλαία Bold γραμματοσειρά : ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ. 
Προσπάθησα να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι τα πάω μια χαρά καθώς έχω μειώσει την καθημερινή ποσότητα αλκοόλ που πίνω...πρόσπάθησα να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι τα πάω καλά καθώς έχω μειώσει τα χρήματα που παίζω στο ηλεκτρονικό καζίνο. Αλλά αντιλαμβάνομαι τώρα ότι δεν έχω πετύχει τίποτε. Βρίσκω ένα σωρό δικαιολογίες για να πιώ ή να τζογάρω...είμαι κουρασμένος, είμαι αγανακτισμένος με τη δουλειά, είμαι αγχωμένος, έχω παρουσίαση αύριο, είναι Σάββατο μεσημέρι και θέλω να χαλαρώσω κ.ο.κ.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω λοιπόν, εάν υπάρχει κάποιο μέρος να απευθυνθώ. Δυστυχώς οι ψυχίατροι δεν μου έχουν προσφέρει κάτι το οποίο να με βοηθήσει, και πιστέψτε με έχω πάει σε πολλούς, λόγω του άγχους και της κατάθλιψης που με συνοδεύουν σε όλη τη ζωή μου. 
Το ΚΕΘΕΑ μήπως θα μου προσέφερε κάτι. Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο κέντρο στήριξης που έχετε να προτείνετε?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Nikolaoss

> Αγαπητή Rea,
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύ βοηθητική απάντησή σου. Αν και όλα όσα μου έγραψες είναι πολύτιμα, θα κρατήσω αυτό που έγραψες με κεφαλαία Bold γραμματοσειρά : ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ. 
> Προσπάθησα να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι τα πάω μια χαρά καθώς έχω μειώσει την καθημερινή ποσότητα αλκοόλ που πίνω...πρόσπάθησα να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι τα πάω καλά καθώς έχω μειώσει τα χρήματα που παίζω στο ηλεκτρονικό καζίνο. Αλλά αντιλαμβάνομαι τώρα ότι δεν έχω πετύχει τίποτε. Βρίσκω ένα σωρό δικαιολογίες για να πιώ ή να τζογάρω...είμαι κουρασμένος, είμαι αγανακτισμένος με τη δουλειά, είμαι αγχωμένος, έχω παρουσίαση αύριο, είναι Σάββατο μεσημέρι και θέλω να χαλαρώσω κ.ο.κ.
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω λοιπόν, εάν υπάρχει κάποιο μέρος να απευθυνθώ. Δυστυχώς οι ψυχίατροι δεν μου έχουν προσφέρει κάτι το οποίο να με βοηθήσει, και πιστέψτε με έχω πάει σε πολλούς, λόγω του άγχους και της κατάθλιψης που με συνοδεύουν σε όλη τη ζωή μου. 
> Το ΚΕΘΕΑ μήπως θα μου προσέφερε κάτι. Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο κέντρο στήριξης που έχετε να προτείνετε?
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Υπάρχουν και στο δήμο Αθηναίων,μέχρι τέλος του 2015
Σολωμός 78.ψυχολόγοι....
Ατομικές ψυχοθεραπείες.
Δεν θυμάμαι το τηλ.
Κάπου τα μέλη agnostix,,,,rea ,κάνουν αναφορά στο θέμα.
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Macgyver

Το αλκοολ για να το κοψεις , εξαρταται απο το ποσο πολυ το θελεις . Εγω τοκοψα μονος , το ηθελα πολυ , αλλα και απο αυτους που πανε για βοηθεια ,μονο ενα 15 % τα καταφερνει .

----------


## enamelos

Καλησπέρα και πάλι μετά από πολύ καιρό. 
Έκλεισα 5 μήνες χωρίς αλκοόλ και ήμουν πολύ περήφανος. Για πρώτη φορά οι εξετάσεις αίματος είχαν φυσιολογική γGT και ακόμη και στις διακοπές μου δεν μπήκα στον πειρασμό. Γυρίζοντας από τις διακοπές ήπια εχθές και σήμερα μεγάλη ποσότητα μπύρας, λόγω στεναχωριας και κατάθλιψης. Παίρνω Cymbalta, Remeron και Stedon. 
Πρίν το πεντάμηνο αποχής έπινα πολύ, όλη μέρα, και η διαδικασία απεξάρτησης/στερητικά συμπτώματα ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολη. Αλλά τα κατάφερα. Τώρα όμως, τα έκανα θάλασσα. Διαβάζω στο internet ότι αν κυλήσει/relapse κανείς μία δύο ημέρες η διαδιακασία απεξάρτησης δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολη, όσο την πρώτη φορά...Έχει κάποιος σχετική εμπερία; Δε θέλω να ξαναπεράσω τα άσχημα συμπτώματα.

----------


## Macgyver

μια-δυο μερες δεν ειναι προβλημα , ηρεμησε, δεν τακανες θαλασσα , απλα μην το συνεχισεις ποτέ ποτέ ποτέ πια , σηκω , συνεχισε με θαρρος την αρχικη διαδικασια .......δεν θα ξαναπερασεις τα ιδια , στο υποσχομαι.....απο προσωπικη πειρα ομιλω.......

----------


## mantelas nelson

θα προσπαθήσω να στο σπάσω το post:
1) 4-6 x 500 ml μπύρας κάθε μέρα είναι πάρα πάρα πολλά. Επίσης η απόσταση από τα 4 στα 6 είναι μεγάλη. 4 σημαίνει 1 μπουκάλι κρασί κάθε μέρα ή 1/3 μπουκαλιού ουίσκυ κάθε μέρα.
2) Σε μακροχρόνια χρήση όπως κάνεις, εγγυημένα σημαίνει προβλήματα στο συκώτι, κιλά που δεν φεύγουν ποτέ, ατονία , ύπνο χωρίς ξεκούραση. προβλήματα στην γενικότερη καθημερινότητα σου, στις σωματικές αντοχές και έκπτωση στις νοητικές λειτουργίες. Σε συνδυασμό με χάπια σημαίνει, σίγουρο τραυματισμό του εγκεφάλου.
3) Μην ξεκινάς να πίνεις με άδειο στομάχι, αν γυρνάς σπίτι και τρως, η μπύρα μετά δεν κατεβαίνει.
4) Κάθε μέρα που περνάς ή πέρασες χωρίς αλκοόλ είναι κέρδος. Μην το βλέπεις δραματικά ότι ξανακύλησες. Να εστιάζεις στο ότι χωρίς αλκοόλ νοιώθεις άλλος άνθρωπος, σε συνδυασμό με δραστηριότητες, κοινωνικοποίηση.
5) Στο τίμημα που πληρώνεις, παίζει ρόλο και ο τρόπος ζωής σου, το πόσο καλά τρως , κοιμάσαι, και τι υποχρεώσεις έχεις. Άλλο να γυρνάς σπίτι να τα έχεις όλα έτοιμα, να πίνεις 4 μπύρες και να έχεις να ξυπνήσεις στις 10.00 το πρωί και άλλο να γυρνάς σπίτι και να αρχίζεις τις μπύρες αφήνοντας πίσω σημαντικά πράγματα. Γενικά, ότι άλλο κάνεις εκτός από τις μπύρες, ακόμα και σιδέρωμα, κέρδος είναι. 
6) Προσπάθησε να εστιάσεις σε οτιδήποτε μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σαν αντικίνητρο, χωρίς το στοιχείο του καταναγκασμού. Οικογένεια, φίλοι, δραστηριότητες, δημιουργικότητα στην δουλειά, σχέση.
7) Υπάρχει μια γερμανική παροιμία που λέει, τα λόγια του μεθυσμένου είναι οι σκέψεις του ξεμέθυστου, χρήσιμη στο να αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί πίνουμε. 
Ps Μπύρα με μπύρα διαφέρει, στο πως την ακούς. Επίσης πίνω 1.5 με 2 λίτρα την μέρα, κάθε μέρα. Πίνω franziskaner, franziskaner kristalklar, HB και Augustiner. Αποτέλεσμα : δίνω κάθε μέρα 10-12 ευρώ σε μπύρες και μένω άφραγκος. Η ζυθοποίηση τους όμως και ο λυκίσκος τους (ξαδερφάκι της κάναβης) και η μαγιά τους με κάνουν να την ακούω πολύ καλύτερα από τις μπύρες περιπτέρου, αν πιω 4 kaizer ή fischer = σκατά.
Και σίγουρα στην ποιότητα του νερού, οι άθλιες ελληνικές μπύρες, έχουν νερό δικτύου που το αποχλωριώνουν, και ως γνωστόν το νερό είναι το 98% της μπύρας.

----------


## mantelas nelson

Εντωμεταξύ τώρα είδα ότι είναι post του 2015, φταίνε οι μπύρες....

----------


## enamelos

> Το αλκοολ για να το κοψεις , εξαρταται απο το ποσο πολυ το θελεις . Εγω τοκοψα μονος , το ηθελα πολυ , αλλα και απο αυτους που πανε για βοηθεια ,μονο ενα 15 % τα καταφερνει .


Χίλια ευχαριστώ, μου δίνεις δύναμη να συνεχίσω.

----------


## enamelos

> θα προσπαθήσω να στο σπάσω το post:
> 1) 4-6 x 500 ml μπύρας κάθε μέρα είναι πάρα πάρα πολλά. Επίσης η απόσταση από τα 4 στα 6 είναι μεγάλη. 4 σημαίνει 1 μπουκάλι κρασί κάθε μέρα ή 1/3 μπουκαλιού ουίσκυ κάθε μέρα.
> 2) Σε μακροχρόνια χρήση όπως κάνεις, εγγυημένα σημαίνει προβλήματα στο συκώτι, κιλά που δεν φεύγουν ποτέ, ατονία , ύπνο χωρίς ξεκούραση. προβλήματα στην γενικότερη καθημερινότητα σου, στις σωματικές αντοχές και έκπτωση στις νοητικές λειτουργίες. Σε συνδυασμό με χάπια σημαίνει, σίγουρο τραυματισμό του εγκεφάλου.
> 3) Μην ξεκινάς να πίνεις με άδειο στομάχι, αν γυρνάς σπίτι και τρως, η μπύρα μετά δεν κατεβαίνει.
> 4) Κάθε μέρα που περνάς ή πέρασες χωρίς αλκοόλ είναι κέρδος. Μην το βλέπεις δραματικά ότι ξανακύλησες. Να εστιάζεις στο ότι χωρίς αλκοόλ νοιώθεις άλλος άνθρωπος, σε συνδυασμό με δραστηριότητες, κοινωνικοποίηση.
> 5) Στο τίμημα που πληρώνεις, παίζει ρόλο και ο τρόπος ζωής σου, το πόσο καλά τρως , κοιμάσαι, και τι υποχρεώσεις έχεις. Άλλο να γυρνάς σπίτι να τα έχεις όλα έτοιμα, να πίνεις 4 μπύρες και να έχεις να ξυπνήσεις στις 10.00 το πρωί και άλλο να γυρνάς σπίτι και να αρχίζεις τις μπύρες αφήνοντας πίσω σημαντικά πράγματα. Γενικά, ότι άλλο κάνεις εκτός από τις μπύρες, ακόμα και σιδέρωμα, κέρδος είναι. 
> 6) Προσπάθησε να εστιάσεις σε οτιδήποτε μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σαν αντικίνητρο, χωρίς το στοιχείο του καταναγκασμού. Οικογένεια, φίλοι, δραστηριότητες, δημιουργικότητα στην δουλειά, σχέση.
> 7) Υπάρχει μια γερμανική παροιμία που λέει, τα λόγια του μεθυσμένου είναι οι σκέψεις του ξεμέθυστου, χρήσιμη στο να αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί πίνουμε. 
> Ps Μπύρα με μπύρα διαφέρει, στο πως την ακούς. Επίσης πίνω 1.5 με 2 λίτρα την μέρα, κάθε μέρα. Πίνω franziskaner, franziskaner kristalklar, HB και Augustiner. Αποτέλεσμα : δίνω κάθε μέρα 10-12 ευρώ σε μπύρες και μένω άφραγκος. Η ζυθοποίηση τους όμως και ο λυκίσκος τους (ξαδερφάκι της κάναβης) και η μαγιά τους με κάνουν να την ακούω πολύ καλύτερα από τις μπύρες περιπτέρου, αν πιω 4 kaizer ή fischer = σκατά.
> Και σίγουρα στην ποιότητα του νερού, οι άθλιες ελληνικές μπύρες, έχουν νερό δικτύου που το αποχλωριώνουν, και ως γνωστόν το νερό είναι το 98% της μπύρας.


Πολύ σε ευχαριστώ για την παρέμβαση σου. Σκοπός μου ειναι να μην πίνω καθόλου. Απολύτως καθόλου αλκοόλ. Έχω απόλυτη συνείδηση ότι στην περίπτωση μου η μία μπύρα φέρνει την άλλη και μετά γίνονται πολλές. Δε το θέλω αυτό. Ο γιατρός μου θέλει να του φέρω εξετάσεις καθαρές τέλη Οκτωβρίου.. Θα το βάλω στόχο. Αλλά νομίζω ότι με το ζόρι δε γίνεται τίποτε. Αν δεν το πιστέψω, αν δεν καταλάβω πόσο καλύτερη θα είναι η ζωή μου χωρίς αλκοόλ, αν δεν το θέλω πραγματικά δε γίνεται τιποτε. Το μεγάλο ερώτημα είναι : θέλω να είμαι καλά? Η μήπως δε με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα λόγω καταθλιψης? Απάντηση: Δε θέλω κίρρωση, δε θέλω να τρέχω στα νοσοκομεία. Δε θέλω να βρεθώ στην εντατικη και να τρέχει η μητέρα μου να με βοηθησει. Δε θέλω να ξεχνάω, δε θέλω να έχω έκπτωση στις νοητικές λειτουργίες μου. Έλα όμως που έχω φοβία με τους ανθρώπους, και για να πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο κάποιον (επαγγελματικό κυρίως) μου είναι Γολγοθάς. Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο και βαρετό και τρέμει η φωνή μου. Και τα χάπια δε βοηθάνε, ιδίως τώρα που δουλεύω εξ αποστάσεως και είναι τελείως μόνος. 
Θα κάνω ότι μπορώ, και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## enamelos

> Εντωμεταξύ τώρα είδα ότι είναι post του 2015, φταίνε οι μπύρες....


Ναι του 2015 αλλά και πάλι τόσο επίκαιρο σήμερα.....! Δεν τελειώνει αυτή η ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## JimNirou

Περι αλκοολισμου...

Σε καποια φαση της ζωης μου συνειδητοποίησα οτι εχω εθιστει στο bailey's, μην γελατε, μιλαμε καταναλωνα
περιπου 1 λιτρο ανα δυο μερες.

οταν κοιταξα καποια μερα το πατωμα και δεν υπηρχε χωρος να αφησω το τελευταιο μπουκαλι που τελειωσα
καταλαβα οτι εχω θεμα.

Και τι εκανα...το εκοψα φυσικα, μιλαμε μαχαιρι, τρεις μερες στερητικα και μετα τελος, μονο σε τιραμισου το πινω
η αν με κερασουν αλλα και παλι δεν εξαρτιεμαι απο αυτο, δεν εχω προβλημα να πινουν οι αλλοι, δεν εχω προβλημα
να το βλεπω, και μαλιστα εχω ενα μπουκαλι μισο τα τελευταια 2 χρονια στο ραφι αλλα δεν με απσασχολει.

Κατι αναλογο ειχα παθει και με το ουζο, μιλαμε ενα λιτρο στην καθησια μου...το εκοψα και αυτο.

Τωρα πια δεν πινω αλκοολ η χασις ουτε μου λειπει και ουτε θελω να πνιξω τα βασανα μου σε αυτο, αν θα τα πνιξω θα
ειναι με τα δυο μου χερια, μονος μου.

Πινω που και που με συχνοτητα 1 φορα στο τριμηνο και αν, γενικα οτι μου θολωνει το μυαλο δεν το γουσταρω πλεον
εστω και αν ειναι παροδικο.

Φανταζομαι ειμαι απο τους τυχερους...και νοιωθω τετοιος.

----------


## enamelos

> Περι αλκοολισμου...
> 
> Σε καποια φαση της ζωης μου συνειδητοποίησα οτι εχω εθιστει στο bailey's, μην γελατε, μιλαμε καταναλωνα
> περιπου 1 λιτρο ανα δυο μερες.
> 
> οταν κοιταξα καποια μερα το πατωμα και δεν υπηρχε χωρος να αφησω το τελευταιο μπουκαλι που τελειωσα
> καταλαβα οτι εχω θεμα.
> 
> Και τι εκανα...το εκοψα φυσικα, μιλαμε μαχαιρι, τρεις μερες στερητικα και μετα τελος, μονο σε τιραμισου το πινω
> ...



1000 ευχαριστώ, μου δίνεις δύναμη να συνεχίσω. 
Είναι αυτή η κοινωνική φοβία και οι φοβίες ότι θα συμβεί το χειρότερο, που κάνουν το αλοκόλ τόσο ελκυστικό. 
Πραγματικά μετά από 3 μήνες αποχής, σε κατάσταση κατάθλιψης κύλησα. 
Έψαξα στο internet και μάλλον κατατάσσομαι σε "lapse" (δλδ μία δύο ημέρες υποτροπής) και όχι "relapse" (δλδ φουλ υποτροπή). 
Οπότε ελπίζω ότι δε θα περάσω πάλι τα στερητικά που είχα περάσει την πρώτη φορά. 
Όποιος ξέρει από υποτροπή αν μπορεί να μου επιβεβαιώσει ότι είναι έτσι. Διάβασα ότι αν ξεφύγει κανείς 2-3 μέρες δε θα περάσει τα στερητικά, και επίσης θα πρέπει να το κόψει ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟΤΕΡΟ. 
Θα εκτιμηθεί η άποψή σας. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## JimNirou

> 1000 ευχαριστώ, μου δίνεις δύναμη να συνεχίσω. 
> Είναι αυτή η κοινωνική φοβία και οι φοβίες ότι θα συμβεί το χειρότερο, που κάνουν το αλοκόλ τόσο ελκυστικό.


Φίλε μου... Οτι και να συμβεί θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε ΟΤΑΝ συμβεί.

Ο εθισμός στις ουσίες κατά την γνώμη μου είναι η χειρότερη δυνατή "μη λυση" στην κατάθλιψη.

Αν πέφτεις σε κατάθλιψη πήγαινε σε ενα ψυχίατρο και πίστεψε με θα αισθανθείς πολυ μακακας που δεν το έκανες νωρίτερα και έμπλεξες με ουσίες.

Τουλάχιστον ο γιατρός θα σου δώσει λύση εν αντίθεση με το αλκοόλ.

----------


## mantelas nelson

> Το μεγάλο ερώτημα είναι : θέλω να είμαι καλά? Η μήπως δε με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα λόγω καταθλιψης?


 Σχετικά με την κατάθλιψη, το αλκοόλ, μόνο χειρότερα τα κάνει τα πράγματα, αυτό στο υπογράφω με τα δύο χέρια. Μεγεθύνει ότι το αρνητικό x 10 



> Δε θέλω κίρρωση


 46 χρονών , 1.85, 100 kg , από το καλοκαίρι του 15 καθημερινά σχεδόν 3-4 μπύρες την ημέρα ή ένα μπουκάλι κόκκινο κρασί τον χειμώνα. Τελευταίες μου εξετάσεις SGOT 41 και SGPT 81, διπλάσιο από το κανονικό, το συκώτι φωνάζει βοήθεια. Και πριν έπινα, αλλά με διαλείμματα, 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα, μία binge drinking.



> Δε θέλω να ξεχνάω, δε θέλω να έχω έκπτωση στις νοητικές λειτουργίες μου


Υπάρχουν φορές που προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πως λένε τον τάδε (που του μιλάω 5 φορές την μέρα), που δεν μπορώ να κάνω πράξεις απλής αριθμητικής χωρίς calculator, κυρίως έχω συνέχεια ένα brain fog , δεν δουλεύει το ρημάδι το μυαλό, όταν ξυπνάω το πρωί σα να μην λειτουργεί τίποτα για ώρες και μεγάλη προσπάθεια να κάνω στοιχειώδη. Σε συνθήκες πίεσης μου φεύγει κάπως, Επίσης μόνιμη ατονία, χάλια ύπνος, δεν είναι μόνο οι μπύρες σίγουρα, αλλά παίζουν τεράστιο ρόλο. Με άδειο στομάχι, στις 4 την ακούω, στις 6 είμαι τελείως off. Σε ένα γάμο τον Ιούνιο ήπια 13 μεγάλες από τις 09.00 μέχρι τις 04.00

----------


## enamelos

> Φίλε μου... Οτι και να συμβεί θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε ΟΤΑΝ συμβεί.
> 
> Ο εθισμός στις ουσίες κατά την γνώμη μου είναι η χειρότερη δυνατή "μη λυση" στην κατάθλιψη.
> 
> Αν πέφτεις σε κατάθλιψη πήγαινε σε ενα ψυχίατρο και πίστεψε με θα αισθανθείς πολυ μακακας που δεν το έκανες νωρίτερα και έμπλεξες με ουσίες.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον ο γιατρός θα σου δώσει λύση εν αντίθεση με το αλκοόλ.



@JimNirou καλησπέρα φίλε μου,
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου. 
Συμφωνω απόλυτα ότι για την κατάθλιψη το χειρότερο που έχει να κάνει κανείς είναι να εθιστεί σε καποια ουσία, που φέρνει προσωρινή ευφορία. 
Καλώς ή κακώς, πηγαίνω σε ψυχιάτρους από το '97 με κάποια διαλείμματα (στρατός κτλ). 
Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά για κάποιο λόγο δε με βοηθούν. Τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα. Ζηλέυω απεριόριστα τους γνωστούς που μου λένε ότι από τότε που άρχισαν θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά βοηθήθηκαν πολύ!
Η φράση σου "οτι και να συμβεί θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε ΟΤΑΝ συμβεί" είναι πολύ βοηθητική, και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!. Γιατί να ανησυχούμε για όλα τα κακά που μπορεί να συμβούν? Χαμένος χρόνος είναι αυτός.

----------


## enamelos

> Σχετικά με την κατάθλιψη, το αλκοόλ, μόνο χειρότερα τα κάνει τα πράγματα, αυτό στο υπογράφω με τα δύο χέρια. Μεγεθύνει ότι το αρνητικό x 10 
> 46 χρονών , 1.85, 100 kg , από το καλοκαίρι του 15 καθημερινά σχεδόν 3-4 μπύρες την ημέρα ή ένα μπουκάλι κόκκινο κρασί τον χειμώνα. Τελευταίες μου εξετάσεις SGOT 41 και SGPT 81, διπλάσιο από το κανονικό, το συκώτι φωνάζει βοήθεια. Και πριν έπινα, αλλά με διαλείμματα, 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα, μία binge drinking.
> 
> Υπάρχουν φορές που προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πως λένε τον τάδε (που του μιλάω 5 φορές την μέρα), που δεν μπορώ να κάνω πράξεις απλής αριθμητικής χωρίς calculator, κυρίως έχω συνέχεια ένα brain fog , δεν δουλεύει το ρημάδι το μυαλό, όταν ξυπνάω το πρωί σα να μην λειτουργεί τίποτα για ώρες και μεγάλη προσπάθεια να κάνω στοιχειώδη. Σε συνθήκες πίεσης μου φεύγει κάπως, Επίσης μόνιμη ατονία, χάλια ύπνος, δεν είναι μόνο οι μπύρες σίγουρα, αλλά παίζουν τεράστιο ρόλο. Με άδειο στομάχι, στις 4 την ακούω, στις 6 είμαι τελείως off. Σε ένα γάμο τον Ιούνιο ήπια 13 μεγάλες από τις 09.00 μέχρι τις 04.00



- Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, το αλκοόλ είναι η χειρότερη λύση για την κατάθλιψη
- Για τις τιμές των αιματολογικών δε μπορώ να σχολιάσω, αλλά οι δικές μου είναι χειρότερες σίγουρα!
- Brain Fog και δυσκολία να ανταποκριθείς στα βασικά: μία από τα ίδια! Θέλω κανένα 2ωρο από το ξυπνητήρι για να μπορέσω να κάνω τα βασικά. Στις 4-6 μεγάλες ήμουν κι εγώ, στις 6 off, νομίζω λόγω της ταυτόχρονης θεραπείας με χάπια. 13 μεγάλες ηπια κι εγώ μόνος προχθές καθόλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας προκειμένου να ανταποκριθώ στην πρώτη μέρα που επέστρεψα από διακοπές. 
Και ρωτάω, στα 40 μας γιατί να κάνουμε τόσο κακό στον εαυτό μας; αξίζει τον κόπο? μήπως απλώς να είμαστε ο εαυτός μας, και σε όποιον αρέσουμε???

----------


## ioudinthi

Τίποτα. Πταίσμα ήταν. Τρεις μήνες με την μια διακοπή; Αυτό είναι άθλος. Συνέχισε. Συνέχισε πιο δυνατά. Και να ξανά πέσεις, επωφελήσου από την κάθοδο και σκέψου την την επόμενη μέρα. Θα βρίσκεις μεγαλύτερες αντιστάσεις. Εμένα με βοήθησε όποτε δεν ήμουν καλά και ήθελα σα τρελή να πιω, ένα χαρτί που είχα γράψει γιατί πίνω και πως νιώθω την επόμενη μέρα. Το δίαβαζα και μετά έβγαινα έξω και περπατούσα ή έτρεχα για καμιά ώρα. Κι αν συναντούσα κάποιο περίπτερο ή κάβα στο δρόμο έτρεχα πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## enamelos

> Τίποτα. Πταίσμα ήταν. Τρεις μήνες με την μια διακοπή; Αυτό είναι άθλος. Συνέχισε. Συνέχισε πιο δυνατά. Και να ξανά πέσεις, επωφελήσου από την κάθοδο και σκέψου την την επόμενη μέρα. Θα βρίσκεις μεγαλύτερες αντιστάσεις. Εμένα με βοήθησε όποτε δεν ήμουν καλά και ήθελα σα τρελή να πιω, ένα χαρτί που είχα γράψει γιατί πίνω και πως νιώθω την επόμενη μέρα. Το δίαβαζα και μετά έβγαινα έξω και περπατούσα ή έτρεχα για καμιά ώρα. Κι αν συναντούσα κάποιο περίπτερο ή κάβα στο δρόμο έτρεχα πιο γρήγορα.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. Νομίζω ότι στο νέο ξεκίνημα το να θέτεις στόχους όπως τρέξιμο, γυμναστική, υγιεινή διατροφή είναι πολύ βοηθητικό. Με κάνει να αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου και να θέλω να είμαι καλά. Θυμάμαι και απο τις προηγούμενες φορές ότι όταν άρχιζα να χάνω βάρος (γιατί το βέβαιο είναι ότι το αλκοολ με παχαίνει και πολύ άλιστα,ιδίως τοπικά στην κοιλιά) τόσο περισσότερο ήθελα να απέχω. Προς το παρόν τα πάω σχετικά καλά ύστερα από την τελευταία υποτροπή, ίσως βοηθούν και τα στεντον να με κρατούν ήρεμο, αλλά φοβάμαι τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό, δλδ πχ φοβάμαι να βγω έξω γιατί θα δελεαστώ από το πρώτο περίπτερο που θα συναντήσω. 
Θέλει πολύ αυτοπειθαρχία το άτιμο το αλκοόλ όταν υπάρχει αυτή η προδιάθεση και η εξάρτηση. Αλλά σκέφτομαι πως μέρα με τη μέρα, όλο και λιγότερο θα το επιθυμώ, όπως και τις προηγούμενες φορές. Και με έχει πιέσει και ο γιατρός να πάω αποτελέσματα με καλή γGT κτλ σε 2 μήνες οπότε δε θέλω να το βάλω κάτω. 
ΥΓ ρώτησα το ψυχίατρο εάν υπάρχει κάποιο χάπι που να το παίρνεις και να σε κάνει να απεχθάνεσαι το αλκοόλ πχ να νοιώσεις άρρωστος και μου είπε όχι. Αλλά κάτι πρέπει να υπάρχει, δε μπορεί. Ο άνθρωπος έχει πάει στο φεγγάρι, ένα τέτοιο χάπι δεν έχει ανακαλύψει; Θα μου πείτε, εδώ για κατάθλιψη και άγχος καλά καλά δεν δουλεύουν σε όλους οι θεραπείες, έχω πειραματιστεί με ένα σωρό κοκτειλ και ακόμη επιμένουν. 
Εν πάσει περιπρώσει νομίζω μία είναι η λύση: Αυτοπειθαρχία, άλλες ενασχολήσεις, σίγουρα ψυχοθεραπεία και να στρέφει κανείς το βλέμμα μακροχρόνια (πχ ότι θα πάθει κίρρωση) και όχι στην άμεση ευφορία και ικανοποίηση. Βέβαια, ωραία τα λέω στα λόγια, το θέμα είναι να τα τηρώ και στην πράξη. Δε ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε με τα παραπάνω.

----------


## Macgyver

> ΥΓ ρώτησα το ψυχίατρο εάν υπάρχει κάποιο χάπι που να το παίρνεις και να σε κάνει να απεχθάνεσαι το αλκοόλ πχ να νοιώσεις άρρωστος και μου είπε όχι. Αλλά κάτι πρέπει να υπάρχει, δε μπορεi.



υπαρχει το nalorex , συνταγογραφουμενο, κι ενα αλλο ισχυροτερο το selincro..........συμβουλεψου γιατρο οπωσδηποτε......

----------


## enamelos

> υπαρχει το nalorex , συνταγογραφουμενο, κι ενα αλλο ισχυροτερο το selincro..........συμβουλεψου γιατρο οπωσδηποτε......


Χωρίς να συμβουλεύουν γιατρό δεν κάνω τίποτε! Και να μου τα δίνανε αυτά που αναφέρεις δε θα τα έπαιρνα, με τόσα άλλα που παίρνω φοβαμαι την πιθανή αλληλεπίδραση. Το μόνο που μου είπε ο ψυχίατρος είναι για το topamac ότι κάπως μειώνει την επιθυμία αλλά από ότι έχω ακούσει δεν έχει εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα. 
Αλλά γιατί να μη μου πει για αυτά που ανέφερες? Σκέφτομαι ότι 1.ισως δε θέλει να με επιβαρύνει και με άλλα φάρμακα 2. Θέλει να νιώσω περήφανος και ότι τα καταφέρνω με τη δύναμη μου. 
Ναι αλλά εγώ έχω κλειστεί σπίτι και δε βγαίνω έξω, για να μη μπω στον πειρασμό, δεν επικοινωνώ με κανέναν και μου χειροτερεύει με αυτό τον τρόπο η κατάθλιψη. Ανυπομονώ να γυρίσει από διακοπές μήπως μπορεί να μου γράψει κάποιος από αυτά που ανέφερες. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξη και όλους τους παραπάνω φυσικά.

----------


## enamelos

> υπαρχει το nalorex , συνταγογραφουμενο, κι ενα αλλο ισχυροτερο το selincro..........συμβουλεψου γιατρο οπωσδηποτε......


Το selicro αν πάρω τηλεφωνικά το οκ από το γιατρό είναι μη συτναγογραφουμενο? Συγγνώμη αν φαίνομαι αφελής και βιαστικος αλλά θέλω να δώσω ένα τέλος σε όλο αυτό. Κουράστηκα πολύ....

----------


## ioudinthi

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. Νομίζω ότι στο νέο ξεκίνημα το να θέτεις στόχους όπως τρέξιμο, γυμναστική, υγιεινή διατροφή είναι πολύ βοηθητικό. Με κάνει να αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου και να θέλω να είμαι καλά. Θυμάμαι και απο τις προηγούμενες φορές ότι όταν άρχιζα να χάνω βάρος (γιατί το βέβαιο είναι ότι το αλκοολ με παχαίνει και πολύ άλιστα,ιδίως τοπικά στην κοιλιά) τόσο περισσότερο ήθελα να απέχω. Προς το παρόν τα πάω σχετικά καλά ύστερα από την τελευταία υποτροπή, ίσως βοηθούν και τα στεντον να με κρατούν ήρεμο, αλλά φοβάμαι τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό, δλδ πχ φοβάμαι να βγω έξω γιατί θα δελεαστώ από το πρώτο περίπτερο που θα συναντήσω. 
> Θέλει πολύ αυτοπειθαρχία το άτιμο το αλκοόλ όταν υπάρχει αυτή η προδιάθεση και η εξάρτηση. Αλλά σκέφτομαι πως μέρα με τη μέρα, όλο και λιγότερο θα το επιθυμώ, όπως και τις προηγούμενες φορές. Και με έχει πιέσει και ο γιατρός να πάω αποτελέσματα με καλή γGT κτλ σε 2 μήνες οπότε δε θέλω να το βάλω κάτω. 
> ΥΓ ρώτησα το ψυχίατρο εάν υπάρχει κάποιο χάπι που να το παίρνεις και να σε κάνει να απεχθάνεσαι το αλκοόλ πχ να νοιώσεις άρρωστος και μου είπε όχι. Αλλά κάτι πρέπει να υπάρχει, δε μπορεί. Ο άνθρωπος έχει πάει στο φεγγάρι, ένα τέτοιο χάπι δεν έχει ανακαλύψει; Θα μου πείτε, εδώ για κατάθλιψη και άγχος καλά καλά δεν δουλεύουν σε όλους οι θεραπείες, έχω πειραματιστεί με ένα σωρό κοκτειλ και ακόμη επιμένουν. 
> Εν πάσει περιπρώσει νομίζω μία είναι η λύση: Αυτοπειθαρχία, άλλες ενασχολήσεις, σίγουρα ψυχοθεραπεία και να στρέφει κανείς το βλέμμα μακροχρόνια (πχ ότι θα πάθει κίρρωση) και όχι στην άμεση ευφορία και ικανοποίηση. Βέβαια, ωραία τα λέω στα λόγια, το θέμα είναι να τα τηρώ και στην πράξη. Δε ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε με τα παραπάνω.


Για να καταφέρω να το κόψω, έδιωξα όλους τους ανθρώπους από δίπλα μου,πλην τον σύντροφό μου,ο οποίος με στήριξε. Δηλαδή σταμάτησα να συναναστρέφομαι το οποιονδήποτε. Μου ήταν αδιανόητο να κάνω παρέα με άνθρωπο δίχως να πιω.
Πλέον μπορώ να κάνω παρέα με κάποιον δίχως να πιω αλλά δε πολύ θέλω γιατί ακόμη πιέζομαι.
Αν νιώθεις πως βγαίνοντας έξω θα πας σε περίπτερο,τότε κάτσε μέσα. Εγώ τις πρώτες 17μερες δεν κουνήθηκα από το δωμάτιο.
Όσον αφορά στα στεντον που παίρνεις, ναι κι εγώ κοβωντας το, διπλασίασα τη ημερήσια ποσότητα κάνναβης.
Τώρα για χάπια διακοπής δε ξέρω.
Θα μου άρεσε κάποια στιγμή να φτάσω στο σημείο να υπάρχουν μπύρες η ουίσκι στο σπίτι μου κι εγώ ούτε καν να το σκέφτομαι.

----------


## JimNirou

Ιστορία 1

Εμένα πάντως τις προάλλες κάποια πρώην αλκοολικια μου είπε ότι δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε σχέση διότι είμαι νορμαλ!

(παίζει να είναι ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος στην ζωή μου που με έχει κατηγορήσει οτι ειμαι νορμάλ διότι μόνο νορμάλ δεν είμαι)

Ιστορία 2

Πριν 2-3 χρόνια έπινα ούζο, περίπου 1-2 λίτρα την ημέρα.
Μολις κατάλαβα ότι κάτι παιζόταν το έκοψα μαχαίρι.
Πέρασα 2-3 μέρες στερητικα και μετά όλα καλα. Μπορώ να πιω η να μην πιω πλέον χωρίς να φοβάμαι να κολλήσω ξανά.
Γενικά δεν πίνω όμως, ίσως ενα ποτήρι κρασί ανα δυο μήνες και αν.

Εμενα να ξέρετε δε θα με φάει το ποτό, απο πολυ τιραμισου θα πάω!

----------


## Macgyver

> Το selicro αν πάρω τηλεφωνικά το οκ από το γιατρό είναι μη συτναγογραφουμενο? Συγγνώμη αν φαίνομαι αφελής και βιαστικος αλλά θέλω να δώσω ένα τέλος σε όλο αυτό. Κουράστηκα πολύ....


συνταγογραφουμενο κι αυτο αν θυμαμαι καλα ........

θελοντας να σε βοηθησω περαιτερω θα σου πω οτι το αλκοολ δεν τοκοψα το 2015 , επινα συστηματικα κρασι , απο το 2007 , οχι καθημερινως φυσικα , τοκοψα τον 7/20 επειδη εμεινα ενα μηνα στο νοσοκομειο απο σοβαρο αυτοανοσο, και βγαινοντας απ το νοσοκομειο μουπε ο γιατρος καλυτερα να μην ξαναπιω , μην ξαναπαθω το αυτοανοσο, το οποιο κι επραξα ......... αυτο μεχρι αρχες του 6/21 , που επινα ενα μισολιτρο μπουκαλι κρασι καθημερινως , το ενα εφερε ταλλο, κ.ο.κ. ................ απο τις 23 /6/21 , δεν εχω ξαναπιει.............

θελω να σου επισημανω οτι κι εγω εχω κτθλψη, κι ειναι ανακουφιστικο το αλκοολ , διπλασιαζει την κτθλψη ομως στον χρονο πανω , εκτος των αλλων ........... κτθλψη εχω ακομη κι εντονη, εχω κι εγω πολυ κουραστει , αλλα δεν θεωρω λυση το αλκοολ , και το θεωρω κατι πολυ υπουλο , ουτε μπυρα δεν πινω , γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θαρχισω πιθανοτατα παλι εναν φαυλο κυκλο........τα selincro δεν τα θεωρω λυση , γιατι το 2015 , προκειμενου την μεθεπομενη να πιω , δεν επαιρνα το χαπι........ ειναι θεμα θελησης κατ εμε , αγαπητε ....... ποσο το θες δλδ. ....... ευχομαι ολοψυχα κουραγιο στην προσπαθεια σου ως ομοιοπαθης .............

αν θελησεις βοηθεια ( εγω δεν θελησα αλλα τηλεφωνησα ) παρε το 6972881579 , με καποιον Θανο ειχα μιλησει, πολυ εξυπηρετικος , ειναι οι Ανων. Αλλκ. , και σε βοηθουν μεσω ζωσων συνεδριων η μεσω skype η εφαρμογη zoom ................

----------


## ladybird12

Όταν τό κόψατε τί οφέλη είδατε στον οργανισμό σας;
Πώς ήταν η αίσθηση τί παρατηρησατε;

----------


## ioudinthi

> Όταν τό κόψατε τί οφέλη είδατε στον οργανισμό σας;
> Πώς ήταν η αίσθηση τί παρατηρησατε;


Εγώ έχασα κιλά. Γύρω στα 12.
Το δέρμα μου επανήλθε στο φυσιολογικό χρώμα,αφήνοντας αυτό το ωχρο κιτρινισμενο.
Και πλέον θυμάμαι τι είπα και τι έκανα την επόμενη μέρα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Όταν τό κόψατε τί οφέλη είδατε στον οργανισμό σας;
> Πώς ήταν η αίσθηση τί παρατηρησατε;


απλα εχασα 25 κιλα .........

----------


## enamelos

[QUOTE=Macgyver;1172800]συνταγογραφουμενο κι αυτο αν θυμαμαι καλα ........

θελοντας να σε βοηθησω περαιτερω θα σου πω οτι το αλκοολ δεν τοκοψα το 2015 , επινα συστηματικα κρασι , απο το 2007 , οχι καθημερινως φυσικα , τοκοψα τον 7/20 επειδη εμεινα ενα μηνα στο νοσοκομειο απο σοβαρο αυτοανοσο, και βγαινοντας απ το νοσοκομειο μουπε ο γιατρος καλυτερα να μην ξαναπιω , μην ξαναπαθω το αυτοανοσο, το οποιο κι επραξα ......... αυτο μεχρι αρχες του 6/21 , που επινα ενα μισολιτρο μπουκαλι κρασι καθημερινως , το ενα εφερε ταλλο, κ.ο.κ. ................ απο τις 23 /6/21 , δεν εχω ξαναπιει.............

θελω να σου επισημανω οτι κι εγω εχω κτθλψη, κι ειναι ανακουφιστικο το αλκοολ , διπλασιαζει την κτθλψη ομως στον χρονο πανω , εκτος των αλλων ........... κτθλψη εχω ακομη κι εντονη, εχω κι εγω πολυ κουραστει , αλλα δεν θεωρω λυση το αλκοολ , και το θεωρω κατι πολυ υπουλο , ουτε μπυρα δεν πινω , γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θαρχισω πιθανοτατα παλι εναν φαυλο κυκλο........τα selincro δεν τα θεωρω λυση , γιατι το 2015 , προκειμενου την μεθεπομενη να πιω , δεν επαιρνα το χαπι........ ειναι θεμα θελησης κατ εμε , αγαπητε ....... ποσο το θες δλδ. ....... ευχομαι ολοψυχα κουραγιο στην προσπαθεια σου ως ομοιοπαθης .............

αν θελησεις βοηθεια ( εγω δεν θελησα αλλα τηλεφωνησα ) παρε το 6972881579 , με καποιον Θανο ειχα μιλησει, πολυ εξυπηρετικος , ειναι οι Ανων. Αλλκ. , και σε βοηθουν μεσω ζωσων συνεδριων η μεσω skype η εφαρμογη zoom ................[

Καλησπέρα και 1000 ευχαριστώ για τα παραπάνω. Θα έχω στο νου μου τα τηλέφωνα που μου είπες. 
Σύμφωνω απόλυτα ότι η θέληση είναι το παν, για τη διακοπή κάθε είδους εθισμού, είτε λέγεται αλκοόλ είτε τζόγος, είτε αλκοόλ. 
Η ζωή τα έφερε να τα περάσω και τα τρία. 
Σε ότι αφορά στο συνδιασμό κατάθλιψη συν αλκοόλ σε μπορώ να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο μαζι σου. Μόνο χειρότερα τα κάνει το άτιμο. Μια προσωρινή ανακούφιση....και μετά είσαι ακόμη χειρότερα.
Σήμερα είχα τη συνεδρία μου και ο γιατρός μου μου έγραψε το selincro. Μου είπε ότι είναι πολύ αποτελεσματικό, και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ι αυτό γιατί εάν δεν το είχες αναφέρει δε θα το θα το πρότεινα ποτέ.και που του το πρότεινα το είπα με μεγάλη ντροπή και αναστολή. Νόμισα ότι τον αμφισβητώ γιατί μου είχε προτεινει το topamac και δε το ήθελα. 
Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τι λες... Θέλει θέληση. Αν δε θέλεις το κόβεις και πίνεις τη μεθεπόμενη. 
Θεωρώ ότι είμαι έτοιμος όμως. Δε ξέρω πως λειτουργεί αλλά μου είπε ότι απλώς δε θα μου κάνει καμμία διαφορά αν πιω τις μπύρες μου...οπότε και θα με βοηθήσει να τις σταματήσω.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το κουράγιο που μου δίνεις. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δε με βοηθούν καθόλου, καλώς η κακώς. Οπότε μου είναι τουλάχιστο πολύ σημαντικό να κόψω αυτη τη θανατηφόρα συνήθεια. 
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα!
ΥΓ το παραπάνω χάπι σου έφερε ναυτία?μου είπε ο γιατρός ότι την πρώτη εβδομάδα μπορεί να με ενοχλήσει πολύ.

----------


## enamelos

> Όταν τό κόψατε τί οφέλη είδατε στον οργανισμό σας;
> Πώς ήταν η αίσθηση τί παρατηρησατε;


Έχασα 15 κιλά αλλά κυρίως ενοιωσα τις δυνάμεις μου, έπιασα παλαιά χόμπυ που είχα αφήσει, ποδήλατο, πιάνο κτλ. Αναγέννηση. Γι'αυτό και τώρα πασχίζω να το ξανακοψω μετά από αυτή την υποτροπή μου. Είχα αφήσει το πιανο πολλά χρόνια και κατάφερα όταν το έκοψα να μάθω ένα κομμάτι δύσκολο που ήθελα πάντα να παίξω.

----------


## Macgyver

αγαπητε εναμελος , μουφερε κι μενα στις αρχες καποια ναυτια το σελινκρο, αλλα ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικο, και να πιεις αλκοολ, δεν σε ΄ πιανει ΄το αλκοολ ( για την επομενη 1,5-2 μερες ) , οποτε δεν συνρεχει λογος να πιεις ......το τοπαμακ ουδεποτε το πηρα για αλκοολ .......σου ξαναεφιστω την προσοχη στο αλκοολ , αν και προφανως τοχεις καταλαβει ηδη , μπορει να τοχεις κομμενο για κανα χρονο, και να ξανακυλησεις , οποτε μακρια εφεξης απο αυτο , θεωρειται ασθενεια ο αλκοολισμος ...........στο τηλεφωνο που σουδωσα , μαλλον ειναι ομοιοπαθεις , αν κρινω απο την προθυμια τους να μεξυπηρετησουν ......δεν ειμαι επιρρεπης σε οιουδηποτε ειδους αλλον εθισμο, κι ομως , επινα 13-14 χρονια αλκοολ ........σεσενα υπαρχει συνοσηροτητα σε αλλους η αλλον εθισμους , οποτε ειναι ενας λογος να προσεχεις παραπανω .....καλη επιτυχια φιλε μου , δειξε δυναμη ........μπορεις να πετυχεις ........
ειμαι 60 ετων , οποτε μιλας μεναν αρκετα ωριμο ( πιστευω !) ανδρα ........

----------

